# Brandungsvorfach



## hechti93 (19. November 2007)

Hallo, 
ich muss für meine Fischerprüfung wissen, was ein Brandungsvorfach ist. Könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich würde mich sehr über Fotos freuen.

Vielen Dank
Julian


----------



## mamba (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Hallo,

Du wirst Dir doch sicherlich schon Kataloge besorgt haben. Da kannst Du nachschauen oder schau mal hier rein 'http://www.ruteundrolle.de/Montagen.htm'.

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung.


----------



## sunny (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Wie lautet denn genau die Frage in der Prüfung? Doch betimmt nicht, was ist eine Brandungsvorfach oder?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Brandungsvorfächer gibt es in so vielen Ausführungen da müsste man schon wirklich wissen was genau deine Aufgabe ist.
Das einfachste Brandungsvorfach ist ein Sargblei mit einem Stück Mundschgnur und Haken dahinter.


----------



## Toffee (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Ich schätze mal, es hat den Prüfungshintergrund , dass entweder
a)  den Prüflingen unterschiedliche Vorfächer gezeigt werden und sie müssen wissen , welches Vorfach zu welcher Angelart gehört

oder

b) sie haben ein paar Schnüre, Haken und mehrere Kleinteile auf dem Tisch und sollen ein Vorfach bauen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## FelixSch (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Ich versuche mal, ein Vorfach zu definieren.
Ein Vorfach ist eine Vorrichtung, welche dem Fang von Fischen dient. Speziell Brandungsvorfächer gibt es in zahlreichen Varianten für die verscheidensten Bedingungen und Einsatzformen.
Allgemein gibt es Ein- oder Zweihaken-Vorfächer, geclipte oder ungeclipte.
Die Hauptkomponenten eines Vorfaches sind 
- Clip für das Blei
- Hauptschnur 
- eine oder zwei Mundschnüre mit Haken und evtl. Lockperlen
- gegebenenfalls Clipvorrichtungen, die zum Fixieren der Haken dienen.
- Tönnchenwirbel zum Verbinden von Hauptschnur und Schlagschnur
Das Clipen der Vorfächer dient dazu, höhere Wurfweiten zu erzielen. 
Es gäbe noch viel zum Thema zu sagen, aber vielleicht wollen ja noch andere... ;-)


----------



## Koschi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

...die Engländer fischen Vorfächer mit 3 Haken.... die fahren ja aber auch links... :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Kannst daran sehen das Brandungsangler Haken von Groesse 8(seezungen) bis 10/0(Congeraale) benuzen! In Deutschland meist zwischen 2-2/0.

extra Weitwurfclips benutzen auch nicht alle(viele benuzten welche direct am Blei.

Einfache Brandungsmontage 
Blei von 50-250g(die meisten benutzen um 150g)
Form des Bleies(alles ist moeglich) meist werden birnenfoermige Bleie verwendet(auch mit Krallen)

Brandungsvorfach
kann alles sein von einfacher 1 Pennelrig vorfach
bis hin zum 3 Haken system ohne perlen oder tausend perlen dran. Jeder entscheidet selber.

Aber auch Posenmontage(100g aufwaerts) ist ne Brandungsmontage, allerdings nicht die Klassische.

Brandungsangler angeln mit Schlagschnur(sollten zu mindestens alle)

Solltest ein Brandungsvorfach binden, dann waehl pennelrig aus. Ist die einfachste Montage und kannst sie ueberall anwenden.


----------



## FelixSch (23. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob in Deutschland Vorfächer mit drei Haken denn überhaupt erlaubt wären.
Ist zwar Ländersache, aber sofern ich richtig unterrichtet bin gilt in allen Bundesländern pro Nase höchstens zwei Ruten mit jeweils maximal zwei Haken.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*

Moin !! Also in der Ostsee kannst Du soviele Haken antüddeln wie Du willst und auch soviele Ruten nehmen wie Du willst... nur wer macht das schon ... 2-3 Ruten mit 2 Haken langt ja alle male


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob in Deutschland Vorfächer mit drei Haken denn überhaupt erlaubt wären.
> Ist zwar Ländersache, aber sofern ich richtig unterrichtet bin gilt in allen Bundesländern pro Nase höchstens zwei Ruten mit jeweils maximal zwei Haken.



Moin Felix,
dazu mal ein Auszug der Küfo von MV.


> § 9 Fischfang mit der Handangel
> 
> Für die nach § 6 des Landesfischereigesetzes für die Küstengewässer ausgestellten Erlaubnisse zum Fischfang mit der Handangel gelten folgende Auflagen:
> 1. Die Fischerei ist nur für den Eigenbedarf zulässig.
> ...



und in SH gibt es so weit ich weis gar keine Begrenzung, weder bei der Anzahl der Handangeln noch bei den verwendeten Haken.


----------

